
Clever non-computer-related hack - sanj
http://www.skforlee.com/independent_work/lunch_bag.html
======
DabAsteroid
Quote:

 _Anti-Theft Lunch Bags are regular sandwich bags that have green splotches
printed on both sides. After your sandwich is placed inside, no one will want
to touch it._

How about anti-theft Halloween corpse props to keep cars from getting stolen?

<http://images.google.com/images?q=halloween%20corpse>

Bicyclists use rust-colored paint to deter thieves:

[http://www.google.com/search?q=bicycle+%22rust+colored+paint...](http://www.google.com/search?q=bicycle+%22rust+colored+paint%22)

